# turkey picture



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

Heres a picture of mine that I called in and shot on public land. Now Im looking for a second one. Gobblers have been henned up, tight lipped, and down right stubburn, and now im addicted.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice bird. now i jjust need to get one


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

piss those hens off! do exactly what they do and they might just come in and bring that gobbler with her!I called a hen in on monday no gobblers with her walked up 75 yards and had four come in silent! managed to get one butnot the big one i thought it was! oh yeah nice bird as well! congrats!


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I got my share of birds and have decided to hunt them with a video camera. Sunday evening, I set up a portable ground blind. I just picked a spot that looked good for turkeys. On Monday morning I arrive around 5, got set up and waited for birds. Just before first daylight, I got a surprise....one had goobled right in front of me. I can't believe this luck. As soon as I can see light, 3 birds have roosted just above me and raising cain. I film them in the tree and flying down. Another gun hunter is calling to the birds and they head his way. I hear a shot and guess what... here they come back my way. 3 Jakes on the ground running my way. They spot my movement and over the hill they ran. AWESOME FIRST VIDEO HUNT.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

cool..........


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice going TRaphunter.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice bird trap, my buddy and I were lucky enough to take our first birds on our very first turkey hunt Wed morning. Needless to say, Im addicted


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. It is very addicting and well worth the wait.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes, congrats on the bird!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Congrats on your bird!


----------

